# south west reptile show after show pub meet



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

who is up for it. I have my spys out on a pub sampling session shortly .... we want somewhere wit a beer garden, and good well priced food, the excellent company will be provided by us of course


----------



## Mendipmonsters (Apr 23, 2009)

Oh yes-beer-beer-beer and maybe cyder oh ah:flrt:Sampling going OK-but very hard work.:2thumb:


----------



## Horsfield (Oct 1, 2008)

I will join you both............ Beer garden?....... we are talking Midsomer Norton


----------



## Mendipmonsters (Apr 23, 2009)

message from Lee-he says he will come for a small shandy: victory:


----------



## Horsfield (Oct 1, 2008)

*after show meet*

Come on people the after show meet is a must.......


----------



## Mendipmonsters (Apr 23, 2009)

Stevie and his missis are comeing as is Mark and Froggy John.:2thumb:


----------



## nighthunte29 (Dec 28, 2008)

i might come, its up to my driver though =P


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm sure the OH and I will pop along for a cider/coke or two (no cider for me since i'll be driving )

Just let me know the time and the place :2thumb:


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

get searching then Julia we will pop in and harrass u for a coke lololol


----------



## longhaircavies (Jun 21, 2008)

Well im up for it , but then as im comoing with you guys i havent much choice,:lol2:.


----------



## steve_3125 (May 20, 2009)

me and the OH will be up for this any idea what pub yet?


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

still waiting on feedback from Adie :whistling2:




steve_3125 said:


> me and the OH will be up for this any idea what pub yet?


----------



## Mendipmonsters (Apr 23, 2009)

Very difficult job-initial testing seems to favour either the white post or the wagon and horses-need to do more testing I am afraid-things we are forced to do for this show:whistling2:


----------



## longhaircavies (Jun 21, 2008)

Has anything been sorted yet?


----------



## Horsfield (Oct 1, 2008)

Adie has a pub sorted near the show you just need to attend ....................


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

wheres this pub then?may pop over for a nice chilling diet coke anf financee for a few beers lolcant stay long tho, guna go home with a nice baby royal and maybe a leo or frog lol


----------



## Mendipmonsters (Apr 23, 2009)

The pub we wanted to use closes for some reason on a sunday evening:gasp:
We have found another,but need to just check it will def be open after the show. If all else fails there is one next door to the show venue,but its a bit pants to say the least. Research continues-we will get there or fall over trying:blush:


----------



## Mendipmonsters (Apr 23, 2009)

Looks like we may have to use the pub next door as all of the food pubs are fully booked for fathers day-so It will be in the Waterside.: victory:


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

tut tut Aide u should have done some more research and found a better pub so get of ur butt and get some more pubs tested lololol


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Is there not a harvester close by lol.. Just thinking that they normally have gardens and good pub grub.

Liz


----------



## Horsfield (Oct 1, 2008)

The nearest Harvester is in Bath. The show is in pitchfork central Town lol..........


----------



## Mendipmonsters (Apr 23, 2009)

No harvester I am afraid,though there are a few with straw on the floor-we have a choice of the riverside or the mallard-will prob decide on the day-but dont let it be said research has been lacking-it has been extreamly well researched-to well-keep forgetting where I am or been-something they put in the coke.:bash:


----------



## Horsfield (Oct 1, 2008)

To many fingers and toes with the inbreeds round there for pub chains lol. me aunty is me sister me uncle is me brother. me mother is me grand ma me father is the pet dog lol.........


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

There are pubs nearby, one next door, regardless of how many fingers the incetious locals have, we will invade and turf them out..........

We are reptile people, we will rule.

:crazy:


----------



## Mendipmonsters (Apr 23, 2009)

Spoken like a true local Terry:whistling2:


----------



## Horsfield (Oct 1, 2008)

Locals.... F*** them all ha ha lol.......................


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Horsfield said:


> To many fingers and toes with the inbreeds round there for pub chains lol. me aunty is me sister me uncle is me brother. me mother is me grand ma me father is the pet dog lol.........


and that's just Adie. :lol2:

As for this Pub Meet, I don't think that we should enter any Pub's in Midsomer Norton where you can hear duelling banjo's.


----------



## Anna89 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi,

Is this likely to be a child friendly pub? Play area? I'm sure after being dragged around the show my children would like to let off some steam!

Anna.


----------



## Mendipmonsters (Apr 23, 2009)

Mallards has a play area under construction at the mo,might be done for the weekend-I'll check-:2thumb:


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

are gaz's allowed in for beer:whistling2:just one cos i gotta drive:bash::bash::bash:grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrarf
regards zag


----------



## Mendipmonsters (Apr 23, 2009)

We will have to hide you in amongst us so they dont realise you are not from round here-if anyone talks to you just spin your eyes around madly and say R tooo and take a gulp of cider.Then youll blend in like the rest of em.:whistling2:


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

im coming for the show and pub meet


----------

